# Fungus help



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I do not have fish now but I am restarting my tank and want to be prepared. Both times I have started my 29g my fish have ended up with a white cottony fungus that won't go away. It has even occured with the first fish I put in the tank. Could the fact that they where stressed from the cycle have caused the fungus to grow? Where did it come from to begin with? I have used several treatments but it never completely disappears, I can add a new fish and it comes right back. I have used the disolving tablets, the little bottle of blue stuff for ick and a bottle of fungus remover from walmart, can't remember all the names.

Elizabeth


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did yopu drain the tank and disenfect everything?Most likely its still in the tank.Also,Look very closely at the fish you buy.Research the types you want to be sure they are compatable,as well as your tank the right size temp,food and such.Also make sure to look at all the fish in the shop.Many LPS employees will use the same net and whatnot throughout,so if one is sick,the others may as well be treated.Look for clean scales,clear eyes and fins spread open,as well as a lively fish,but not one who seems to be pacing from nervousness.One of the best steps of disease control is prevention.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most funguses are fairly easy to get rid of with an antibiotic treatment. Did you try treating the fish? 

Was it a discoloration of the skin or was it true fungus?


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I finally went and rooted out the medications I have tried. I have used Tank Buddies Fungus Clear by Jungle Labs, Nox-Ich and Rid Ich by warley. I know its not ich but the bottle says it also treats fungus. The main ingredient in the Ich products is Melachite green, not sure what the Fungus clear has in it, don't have it anymore and looked it up online.
Yes I cleaned everything in the tank including the tank with aquarium safe cleaner and hot water.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

The only time I have had a fungus was on mollys. all down the sides of the fish.

I used aquarium salt per instructions and the fungus was literally pealing off the fish in a matter of hours.

So now I use mollys to cycle my saltwater tanks. Never have fungus there.

But the I don't really know of all that helps.

Just my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had fungus on my fish before and here's what I've done in the past:

API Pimafix, which actually contains pimenta racemosa (looking at the bottle right now). Melaleuca, from tea leaves, is usually used to treat bacterial infections. Make sure you're using an anti-fungal to treat fungus.
Side note - what I like most about Pimafix is on the back of the bottle it has pictures of what typical fungal infections look like and where they are on the fish.

REMOVE FILTER CARBON. Filter carbon strains the medication out of the water.

Your tank will get cloudy, both due to the lack of carbon and the added meds. Follow the directions on the bottle religiously - don't over- or under-medicate, and only medicate for the indicated time frame that the dosing instructions say.

Only treat for one disease at a time. Either anti-fungal or anti-bacterial or anti-ich, not all at the same time. Doing all at once can kill fish from overdose.

Also, if you have shrimp or other inverts in there, be VERY careful when medicating. I lost close to 50 RCS in 2 days when I treated one of my fish with an open wound. The fish made it ok, but the bottom of my tank was littered with corpses. Yes, I am a heartless idiot. *old dude


----------

